

FaqMe? FaqYou - jerrya
http://www.faqme.com/

======
rkalla
I really need a scenario walk-through with screenshots seeing how this service
looks to my users and maybe to a lesser extend, admin controls that I'll be
using.

UPDATE: Ok so I walked over to _their_ FAQ page[1] and don't see anything that
would make me want to offload my content to a site I have no idea how long it
will be in service.

Don't mean to crap on the team, but much like almightygod said, I don't see
the value proposition here.

[1] <http://www.faqme.com/faqme>

~~~
AgentConundrum
I don't really understand this either. It seems to me that this is just
putting a page that you could trivially host on your own website, but on
another website with a completely different look and feel to your own.

It seems like it's just an extra point of failure that's also jarring to a
user of your website, not to mention that the URL could be interpreted
incorrectly. 'FAQ' on it's own is just another TLA (three letter acronym), but
coupled with 'Me' makes it feel a little too close to "fuck me" which seems
pretty unprofessional.

~~~
jarin
On the other hand, my adult website client loves it.

------
pud
Hey there, this is the developer (and HN mostly-lurker-sometimes-poster).
Thanks for checking out FaqMe.

I built FaqMe because I wanted a simple content management system to manage
all my FAQs for my various projects. Then I decided to go insane with the UI
and stats n stuff & make it more awesome than I would have if I were just
banging out an FAQ.

Yes, you could code a FAQ yourself, just like you could code a blog yourself
without Wordpress. But hopefully this makes it easier for some folks (much
like Wordpress makes it easier to blog).

(also it does more than just FAQs -- there's also a 'contact us' thing that
routes customer service emails through a FaqMe inbox in a deceptively simple
way, and supports replying & threads n stuff. i know this description doesn't
make sense. i should make a faq about it;)

Ps- I never know whether to write "a FAQ" or "an FAQ" ('fack' vs 'eff aye
cue')

~~~
almightygod
The wordpress vs blog analogy isn't really the same. If you have a FAQ page
then it is very likely you _already_ have a website. Adding one more page with
some google analytics shouldn't be too much work.

On the other hand if I start with nothing, then the wordpress option would be
considerably easier then writing my own blog.

It seems that the itch your scratching is multiple sites with multiple FAQs.
You may want to focus on that niche and tout this as a core feature on your
homepage.

~~~
pud
It's possible you are right and I will be the only person using FaqMe. It
wouldn't be the first time I was my own biggest customer. :-)

------
almightygod
A FAQ page has to be one of the least technical parts of a web page. The
addition of stats isn't very compelling either. It would be easier to setup
event tracking in my analytic software then it would be to configure in a
whole FAQ page.

Skeptical of the demand for something like this.

~~~
jbigelow76
Spammers will probably abuse it for back links, that's about all I see it
being used for.

------
petersalka
If the questions are so frequently asked, shouldn't they be answered within
the copy of a website, or the usual workflow of an app?

The web design community has spent years campaigning against separate FAQ
pages and this will be seen as a step in the wrong direction.

Providing a way for users to seek or offer help is great but that's what
support apps like GetSatisfaction or TenderSupport are for.

I find the domain name clever and funny but a joke is not a business and
there's no way any of the brands we work with would want to associate
themselves with it.

Tips: change the name, drop all references to "FAQ" and ensure it's obvious
how your app can be used by web professionals with content strategy experience
(e.g. to provide user support or collect questions that need to be answered
within the content of a website or an app).

------
kevinherron
What's this design or trend in fonts called that this page is using?

You know, the one that makes them look great on OS X but terrible on Windows.
And I'm not talking about font rendering in general, but specifically whatever
trend this and other pages have been doing.

~~~
rradu
Looks fine on my Windows 7 machine in all browsers but IE9. Although the
yellow selection background with white text color is an odd choice.

~~~
kevinherron
Win7 in Firefox: <http://i.imgur.com/VlBMb.png>

OS X: <http://i.imgur.com/UKeZv.png>

If yours looks like mine in Win7, I wouldn't call that fine...

~~~
jerrya
Thanks for the images, I was wondering what you were seeing. Near as I can
tell Chrome/Win7 renders the same as OS X.

~~~
rradu
Usually for me fonts in Chrome/Win7 look worse than they do on FF5/Win7. But
in this case, they both render the text as in the OSX screenshot above.

------
tomhallett
the main reason i'd want this - right now I have 2 options:

1\. build an faq scaffold with drag and drop 2\. have a simple html page and
be bothered everytime the business/product team wants to make a change to the
faq

neither is difficult, but faqme seems easier then both options

------
jerrya
I wish I had linked to where I found this. That's

<http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/25/faqd>

Linking there is probably best in terms of attribution, and it answers some of
the questions others might have, including who is responsible for FaqMe?

Which is not me, I have no involvement whatsoever, I just liked the name...

TechCrunch says:

 _Blippy and FuckedCompany.com founder Philip “Pud” Kaplan is at it again with
his whimsical and sometimes useful ADHD Labs experiments, this time launching
FaqMe, a FAQing free service that helps people build snazzier FAQ and Contact
Us pages. “Many websites have sucky (or non-existent) help pages and customer
service,” says Kaplan, who aim to make the whole FAQing experience more FAQing
frictionless._

------
earthshout
You know, all up, I like the site.

I think the MOST obvious use is for Mobile App designers that don't want to
deal with web hosting in the short term.

I really like the simple prettiness of the stats page. Isn't recognising
AtomicWeb or Safari from the Ipad though.

I've been trying it out: (warning shameless promotion)
<http://faqme.com/howto> <http://faqme.com/earthshout>

Thanks for putting the site out there Pud and I am happy to write your FAQME
FAQ's...

PS: "an FAQ". You write it like you would say it out loud. Also, first
post.... not sure about this news editor....

------
bdhe
Just some feedback.

1\. The signup form has a checkbox that is opt-out and _after_ the submit
button. As someone who "tabs" through forms I don't want to go through a few
extra steps so that I don't get unsolicited email (since it is opt-out)

2\. faqme.com/faqme, the FAQ page doesn't work with JS disabled. I really
don't see a need for JS (although I admit I'm in probably a terrible minority
to disable JS by default on all pages). At least it must gracefully degrade if
JS is disabled.

------
revorad
This is the perfect example of a clever and disastrous brand name.

~~~
kapilkale
But an excellently named HN post. I immediately clicked.

~~~
revorad
Yes, makes for good linkbait too.

------
bricestacey
I'd suggest allowing users to embed this on their own sites using <script>. My
current employer has trouble with FAQs because we have to manually create them
in fckeditor, but there is no way in hell we'd link out to your site. We'd
want it to simply be embedded on our own pages.

------
spking
Looks very similar to <http://helpjuice.com/> by @hajrice.

~~~
masonhensley
Sadly helpjuice is all kinds of broken right now. Tried to implement it on my
site yesterday & today to no avail.

Pud, my dev team did a backflip when I crossed this off the todo list. Link at
the bottom of our page and done. I look forward to using FaqMe.

------
jarin
We already use Help Scout for managing support emails, so it would be nice to
have the option to forward the contact form requests to an email address
instead.

------
PixelRobot
Hey, I was working on something similar as a side project. I was even using a
similar name for it.

The approach is different though. Well, FAQ it, I think I'll keep on working
on it.

~~~
consultutah
Sine you were downvoted for saying the same thing I about said, I'll comment
here. I wanted to make a similar site a while ago, but the following stopped
me: 1) why would I put my FAQ page on someone else's site? 2) if I did it via
JavaScript, then it wouldn't be easily indexable - less true now that google
indexes JavaScript.

Anyway, I wish you both the best!

------
prawn
Should those thumbs be clickable? (Firefox 5/XP)

